

Meet the Samsung Galaxy S5 - mboses
http://guru8.net/2014/02/samsung-galaxy-s5-launched/

======
guilhermetk
"Essential device protection The Galaxy S5 is IP67 dust and water resistant.
It also offers a Finger Scanner, providing a secure, biometric screen locking
feature and a seamless and safe mobile payment experience to consumers. The
Ultra Power Saving Mode turns the display to black and white, and shuts down
all unnecessary features to minimize the battery consumption."

Don't wanna start a flame war but it's going to be interesting to read the
comments about the fingerprint scanner now that others are deploying it
besides apple.

